# Eurostar's EuroDespatch... do I still need to dismantle??



## bluecrumpets (6 Sep 2015)

Hi all, I'm having some difficulty understanding the rules about bikes on Eurostar (and that's the English written rules, even before I phone up Eurostar!!)

I'm going to be returning from Paris to London via Eurostar, with my bike.

I understand you can either send your bike through EuroDespatch, OR dismantle it and put it in a bike bag that can be taken onto Eurostar as luggage allowance, or via registration if it's too big to meet standards.

So this is my stupid question. Do bicycles that are going to be sent through EuroDespatch ALSO need to be dismantled and packed into a bag or box? Or can I literally hand over my full bicycle to the EuroDespatch, who will transport it whole?


----------



## vernon (6 Sep 2015)

I've always handed my bike over in a fully assembled state.

If you want to make a speedy getaway upon your arrival at your destination, look for the luggage compartments being unloaded roughly at the mid point of the train and recover your bike there rather than at the office. You will need to have your bike ticket/receipt to hand.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Sep 2015)

You have to take all bags, pumps, lights etc off, but that is all. I used it coming back from PBP and it was a good service. Although they had loads of bikes on the train, so they wouldn't let us collect them on the platform.


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Sep 2015)

Book a spot, £30 booked, £25 if you walk in...walk to the left of the platform along the side of the track at the gar de nord (spelling) and right up the back,
...way, way up the back beyond the end of the trains to the luggage room, handover bike and paper work. They hang your bike by the front wheel (so be careful with expensive rims) in the room and deliver the bike to St Pancras. If it's on the same train as you you will still need to go to the luggage depot at St Pancras to collect, even if you can see the bike being unloaded.

If you can't book the bike on the same train, walk in and they will deliver and store for up to 10 days at St Pancras anytime. You just won't be able to ride home from St Pancras if this is the case.

I used to take off all stuff like sensors and bottles but just take photos now,


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Sep 2015)

Trickedem said:


> You have to take all bags, pumps, lights etc off, but that is all. I used it coming back from PBP and it was a good service. Although they had loads of bikes on the train, so they wouldn't let us collect them on the platform.


They seem to have stopped platform collection altogether now, seems bikes were being collected by the wrong people. This may just be a holiday thing.


----------



## midliferider (7 Sep 2015)

I have just taken it from London to Brussels. I will be taking it back from Geneva to London in few days. I understand your confusion. After several e mails I clarified the following. You have 3 options.

You can take it in a bike bag, the size is the same as ordinary bike bag that you use for air travel.
If you pre book it, it will guarantee to go on the same train as you. It will cost you £25.
If you just walk and try your luck to get it in the train you want, it is £10. I did that. I was lucky. Otherwise it will be delivered next available but in 24 hours 
Bike without a bag is £30 and same rule apply regarding delivery time.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Oct 2015)

According to the latest CTC magazine, Eurostar have changes the rules again. Seems like the bike now needs to be bagged up. Tw%#s
This is really going to change how useful this service is. I don't want to do a tour where I need to lug a bike bag with me.


----------



## vernon (3 Oct 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> They seem to have stopped platform collection altogether now, seems bikes were being collected by the wrong people. This may just be a holiday thing.



If they were handing bikes to the wrong people they were doing so without paperwork.

I was always asked for my bike ticket and it was matched toi the bike before they handed it over.


----------



## chaingangclub (2 Nov 2015)

I'm heading on the eurostar at Christmas and planning to break my bike down into a box which you can take on as one item of luggage if its under 85cm in length. I've had a look at the bike boxes which all come in sizes over 100cm. Only reason I'm not going to get it booked on is I have a transfer between eurostar and TGV and want to ensure I get it there. Has anyone managed to pack their bike into limit? I've decided to pack it using cardboard and bubble wrap then put it in a cloth bag to carry


----------



## midliferider (2 Nov 2015)

chaingangclub said:


> I'm heading on the eurostar at Christmas and planning to break my bike down into a box which you can take on as one item of luggage if its under 85cm in length. I've had a look at the bike boxes which all come in sizes over 100cm. Only reason I'm not going to get it booked on is I have a transfer between eurostar and TGV and want to ensure I get it there. Has anyone managed to pack their bike into limit? I've decided to pack it using cardboard and bubble wrap then put it in a cloth bag to carry



That is so interesting to hear.
I measured my road bike. I think you can pack the bike to 85 cm length if you remove both wheels, remove the handle bar and more importantly, turn the fork inwards. 
I could not find a bag which measures 85 cm try this out.
Please let me know if you succeed.


----------



## chaingangclub (2 Nov 2015)

I called up eurostar and have seen another blog somewhere which talks about a chap who managed to do the same with no trouble he had a 56 frame he mentioned getting a cloth bag and using cable ties to pull the bag in to the correct size. I think they're a real market for a bike box under 85cm. I'm going to set up a stall at St Pancras ha


----------



## midliferider (2 Nov 2015)

chaingangclub said:


> I called up eurostar and have seen another blog somewhere which talks about a chap who managed to do the same with no trouble he had a 56 frame he mentioned getting a cloth bag and using cable ties to pull the bag in to the correct size. I think they're a real market for a bike box under 85cm. I'm going to set up a stall at St Pancras ha



I am quite used to carry my bike in a bag. I pack and unpack it on the road side when I tour in Europe. You do not need cable ties. What you really need here is a bag which is just 85 by 85. If I can find a bag, then I will try this at home.


----------



## toffee (2 Nov 2015)

As Mrs T and I are thinking of returning on Eurostar from Paris next year with our bikes I thought I would ask them the internal dimensions of their bike boxes they replied as follows

The internal dimensions of our boxes are 1261x774x239mm.

Mrs T bike is 255mm wide due to the rear rack being extra wide due to disk brakes. On dear.

Derek


----------



## toffee (8 Nov 2015)

Has anybody booked a bike on to a eurostar train yet? 

As well as the problem above of the rack on my wife's bike making it too wide get in one of there bike boxes I see how they will go in length ways as both bikes are around 1400mm long with mud guards where asvthe boxes are a Max of 1267mm.

Derek


----------



## robgul (9 Nov 2015)

At a slight tangent here ... from a couple of tentative enquiries it looks as if the Dover-Calais ferries have increased the fares for cyclists next year .... whether that's an opportunistic action is open to conjecture ...

Rob


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2015)

robgul said:


> At a slight tangent here ... from a couple of tentative enquiries it looks as if the Dover-Calais ferries have increased the fares for cyclists next year .... whether that's an opportunistic action is open to conjecture ...
> 
> Rob


DFDS still quoting £20 each way, to both Calais and Dunkerque.


----------



## robgul (9 Nov 2015)

StuAff said:


> DFDS still quoting £20 each way, to both Calais and Dunkerque.



... I'm not certain, but I seem to remember being quoted £16 last year? . . although we actually used the (previously) excellent wheel-it-up-to the-office Eurostar service from London to Paris and Brussels to London.

Rob


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2015)

robgul said:


> ... I'm not certain, but I seem to remember being quoted £16 last year? . . although we actually used the (previously) excellent wheel-it-up-to the-office Eurostar service from London to Paris and Brussels to London.
> 
> Rob


I paid £20 each way last year...


----------



## toffee (13 Nov 2015)

Looks like Eurostar have changed their minds.

http://www.ctc.org.uk/news/20151113-ctc-wot-won

Ironically I booked our train back from Paris last night. I was going to have to take the rack off Mrs T's bike to get it in the box before their change of mind.

Derek


----------



## night cycler (14 Nov 2015)

Yes, there`s a bit here about the U turn. This is the latest update 14th Nov 2015
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34815867

Also, *this* article looks quite interesting and informative for anyone taking the bike on the train around Europe.>
http://www.seat61.com/bike-by-train.htm


----------



## toffee (18 Nov 2015)

Think we have been celebrating too soon. I have just had this in an email from Euro Dispatch this morning regarding my booking in March.

"To guarantee your bike onto a specific train it will need to be in a bike bag or box. We can still accept fully assembled bikes for the 24 hour service."

Looks like I still need to take some tools with me.

Derek


----------



## jefmcg (18 Nov 2015)

toffee said:


> "To guarantee your bike onto a specific train it will need to be in a bike bag or box. We can still accept fully assembled bikes for the 24 hour service."


Yup, that seems to be their policy

http://www.eurostar.com/uk-en/travel-info/travel-planning/luggage/bikes



> You can put your bike in a padded bike bag or bike box. We can provide a box for you, which is included in the service price and this is the best option for protecting your bike.
> If you’d prefer to keep your bike fully assembled, Eurodespatch has a limited number of spaces per train, so you’ll need to call us for availability


I suspect they are planning to have the bike hanging racks on some trains, and keep them full.


----------



## robgul (18 Nov 2015)

I posted a comment on the CTC Forum about the "new policy" - I'm told that it's all to do with the new rolling stock that's being phased in from early 2016 - the new stuff has limited/less freight space - the old trains, obviously being phased out, have the hanging spaces for assembled bikes. My money is on "box only" being the future.

Rob


----------



## snorri (18 Nov 2015)

night cycler said:


> Also, *this* article looks quite interesting and informative for anyone taking the bike on the train around Europe.>
> http://www.seat61.com/bike-by-train.htm


Where could he start? My own fairly modest experiences of trains in mainland Europe could just about burst the capacity of the internet.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Nov 2015)

snorri said:


> Where could he start? My own fairly modest experiences of trains in mainland Europe could just about burst the capacity of the internet.


You know more about trains than the total quantity of porn on the internet? Wow.


----------



## StuAff (19 Nov 2015)

Well,
I emailed yesterday about taking a fully assembled bike to Brussels in April, and got a reply saying they had two spaces for fully assembled bikes on my train of choice. Rang up this morning, did the ticket booking online/bike booking on phone combo, and it's all done. Fingers crossed it stays that way.....


----------



## StuartG (26 Nov 2015)

robgul said:


> My money is on "brompton only" being the future.


FTFY


----------

